
Amalgamated hosts file - 2a0c40
https://github.com/StevenBlack/hosts
======
skanga
Was this complexity needed?

It's just a few lines in bash

    
    
      #!/bin/bash
      wget "http://adaway.org/hosts.txt" -O- > hosts
      wget "http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/hostslist/hosts.txt" -O- >> hosts
      wget "http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt" -O- >> hosts
      wget "http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/zero/hosts" -O- >> hosts
      wget "https://raw.githubusercontent.com/StevenBlack/hosts/master/data/StevenBlack/hosts" -O- >> hosts
      wget "http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/serverlist.php?hostformat=hosts&mimetype=plaintext&useip=0.0.0.0" -O- >> hosts
    
      mv hosts /etc/hosts
    
      # Flush DNS cache as per your OS
      # Mac OS X
      # dscacheutil -flushcache
      # Linux 
      # /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart
      # Linux with systemd: 
      # systemctl restart network.service
      # Fedora Linux 
      # systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
    

Or in a windows batch file

    
    
      wget "http://adaway.org/hosts.txt" -O- > hosts
      wget "http://www.malwaredomainlist.com/hostslist/hosts.txt" -O- >> hosts
      wget "http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt" -O- >> hosts
      wget "http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/zero/hosts" -O- >> hosts
      wget "https://raw.githubusercontent.com/StevenBlack/hosts/master/data/StevenBlack/hosts" -O- >> hosts
      wget "http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/serverlist.php?hostformat=hosts&mimetype=plaintext&useip=0.0.0.0" -O- >> hosts
      move hosts %SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
      ipconfig /flushdns

------
2bluesc
I'm giving it a try since I had previously used a much short list.

One thing to be careful of is auto-completion tools. Something like `ssh
<tab><tab>` could dump the 30k list to your console as zsh + prezto does in my
case.

To workaround this, I run a local DNS server (DNS masq) and provide it 'addn-
hosts=/etc/hosts.blacklist' and place the blacklist there.

